# A little Shed on the New Property



## Gdurfey (Jan 6, 2018)

Fiance bought 5 acres up on the ridge out of Peyton. If you know this area east of Colorado Springs, most of it is flat. But if you head about 4miles north, you actually climb up onto the Palmer Divide and have a few trees. One day it will have a home, but for now, I have started a garden shed. 10 x 20,it is my second shed build.....and I am ready for the third to correct some mor mistakes. Maybe by the 5th or so, I will get it right. So, if someone wants to hire a novice construction guy/hobbyist,.... will keep you posted as time goes by. Will back up and post some older pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 6, 2018)

Well, they didn’t post in the order desired, but I think you get the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2018)

Great setting! Is the workshop next??? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice looking shed. Looking forward to seeing it finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like you are headed in the right direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 8, 2018)

It's amazing all the little things you wonder how the real construction guys handle.......even on this little thing, some way or another one of my long walls is 5/8 to 3/4 of an inch longer. My floor was right on (within a 1/4) on the diagonals, so did I get my top off. I admit I didn't get that measured. Now some of my roof panels are not squaring up and of course all OSB is perfectly square, right???? I think......

I am also over-thinking this, my engineering OCD is kicking in big time and I lost probably over an hour Sat if not more with smoke pouring out of my ears.

But it sure makes me feel good at the end of the day to accomplish something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 8, 2018)

workshop will be next. I am currently in a 24 x 30 with 9 foot walls, but it is all "mechanical" type stuff. Wood stuff is in the 3rd car piece of the garage. So, want to go reasonably bigger (keep the other half happy) and move the wood stuff into a room in the new shop. Shop first, then be able to stage for doing part of the house myself. I want to finish the basement and a lot of the trim myself if I can and if it truly saves on money.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2018)

Gdurfey said:


> Well, they didn’t post in the order desired, but I think you get the picture.



I changed em for ya...

Did I get the order right?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 19, 2018)

Some more progress. I really have hopes of having it closed in by the end of Saturday. Storm coming in on Sunday. Also picked up metal roofing and trim pieces this last Monday. Weather was in the 60s the last 2 days, so snuck out early today. If Congress keeps it up, I will have a few more days to work on it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Gdurfey said:


> If Congress keeps it up, I will have a few more days to work on it.



They seem to have things all wrong up there in DC... A Congress that cannot seal the deal, balance the budget, and arrive at a resolution for funding, should be THE FIRST ONES to lose their paychecks. After which we could then look at defunding other agencies in order of priorities, and Congress should be the absolute LAST to have their funding restored. 

Those wishing to shut our government down, and leave American Citizens without a paycheck, for the sake buying Illegal Immigrant votes, really don't have a place in DC as far as I'm concerned. 

Shed is looking good, hope you can get it all dried in before the storm hits Garry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 20, 2018)

Garry,

Not sure your style, but I would cover the roof with ice and water shield. It rolls on, self sticking (above 40, below might need to staple the top edge that gets covered with the next layer). It covers your plywood / OSB H-clips so they don't rub the metal sheeting. And lastly, it seals well around your metal sheeting screws / nails. Oh, limits snow and rain from getting under the sheeting and wetting the wood. It often last 2-5 years out in the open, allowing you to sheet the roof on your schedule.

2 foot on center, you did use H-clips or T&G sheeting. The Advantech T&G eliminates the need for clips and works great. Could have used red-board or green-board external OSB sheeting with weather seal tape for the joints. It holds up well for 6-12 months on an exposed roof and 12-72 months for the walls with a minimum overhang.

Looking good, carry on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fresch (Jan 20, 2018)

Remember first is rough carpentry then trim. Kind of like caulk it hides a lot!
Looking good though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 20, 2018)

Disappointed today. Woke up with a horrible pain in the eye. A trip to the Urgent Care and then an eye doctor showed I have a pretty nasty wound. Have a bandaid contact and a pencil-eraser sized abrasion to heal up. Oh well, might have saved me from falling off the ladder today, who knows what the Big Guy is saving me from. Even still, a bit disappointed as my buddy yesterday really helped me get so close. 

Thanks Mark for the suggestion of the ice and water shield. I do have tar paper; I was uncertain whether to do regular shingles or metal, so had the tar paper ready. Did not go with T&G, realize now that is a correction to do on the next shed. Once you said that, it makes sense now. As I said earlier, ready for the 3rd shed to do it even better!!!!

Thanks everyone; the encouragement and comments are great. Matter of fact, one of my helping buddies is excited to get one started on his place. Will apply the new knowledge to his if I get the chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 20, 2018)

@Mr. Peet . I agree with Mark. (He's done some construction, I can tell) We always did exactly what he said in the houses we built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks great, you better marry that woman quick!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 28, 2018)

Made the progress today I had hoped for last weekend. Still a ways to go, but I am really happy thanks to my buddies and fiancé. Siding left to do on one side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice catch up day today. Was a little under the weather back on Thursday for some reason so didn’t push it but did a lot of those little things that were needed. Worked on doors by adding a third hinge to each, a bolt to hold one door closed (need to add same latch bolt to the top of the door),started the loft, and used the cutoffs from the door for a simple benchtop. Just wasn’t motivated to start tackling the roof.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

